# Roasted Shrimp with Honey-Ginger-Soy Marinade



## kitchenelf (Oct 29, 2003)

Roasted Shrimp with Honey-Ginger-Soy Marinade

MARINADE
1/4 cup soy sauce
1 small clove garlic -- roughly chopped
1 1/2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 tablespoon honey
1 1/2 teaspoons dry mustard
1 1/2 teaspoons roughly chopped fresh ginger

SHRIMP
1 1/2 lb jumbo shrimp
salt and freshly ground pepper -- to taste
thinly sliced scallions for garnish

In a food processor, process the soy sauce, garlic, oil, honey, dry
mustard, and ginger until the garlic and ginger are finely chopped and
well combined, 1 to 2 minutes (Or chop the garlic and ginger very
fine with a knife and then whisk all the ingredients together in a
bowl.)  Set the marinade aside, or cover and refrigerate for up
to several weeks.  Position the oven rack to the top level and heat
the oven to 500 degrees.

Peel and devein shrimp. Dry the shrimp well with paper towels and set
aside. Season the shrimp lightly with salt and pepper. Put them in a
bowl with the marinade, tossing to coat thoroughly. Let them sit
unrefrigerated, stirring once or twice. After 5 minutes, remove the
shrimp (discard the marinade) and arrange them on a baking sheet, 1
inch apart. Put the pan in the oven toward the back; roast until the
shrimp are cooked through and white throughout, 5 to 8 minutes

Sprinkle with scallions and serve immediately.


----------

